# Looking for a good GL insurance company in NY



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

So me and a friend of mine started our own small business instead of just sub contracting. We have our LLC, we also have our commercial truck insurance that covers snowplowing. At this point all we have left to do is get a good General Liability Policy that would cover our business and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a good insurance company here in upstate NY. I would like to get a $3,000,000 policy but we may settle for a $1,000,00 policy if the costs are too high, Any suggestions on who we could go with? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here.

M&T Insurance Agency Inc
Karen Fial
Buffalo NY
716-651-4212
[email protected]

Tell her Scott From Grandview sent you.They are a large broker and work in all 50 States.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I use Erie Insurance


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I had Erie ,but they don't do additional insured,now I use them for my commercial truck insurance.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Try getting a quote from Clarence insurance service. I don't have the number right with me but I remember the address. It's 8330 Main St. , Williamsville. I do all my insurance biz with them for personal and business.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

grandview;1338518 said:


> Here.
> 
> M&T Insurance Agency Inc
> Karen Fial
> ...


I spoke with Karen, she is a very nice lady. She emailed me the forms to fill out right away. I filled them out and sent them back to her so I should be getting my quote soon.Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JCark;1341454 said:


> I spoke with Karen, she is a very nice lady. She emailed me the forms to fill out right away. I filled them out and sent them back to her so I should be getting my quote soon.Thumbs Up


Good.Let me know how it worked out.:salute:


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

grandview;1341455 said:


> Good.Let me know how it worked out.:salute:


So I'm extremely disappointed with the quote that I received. Its absolutely rediculous. You better sit down for this...

$6,868.20 premium for a $300,000 GL policy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why? Who was the sub company she put you through? I'm at 2 million for a grand.Employees,?


----------



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

The company i have is called Dryden Mutual. Look them up and get a quote from them their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Angelo585 (Apr 2, 2011)

Dryden is only good if you are only doing residential work, they denied covering me on my commercial plowing. They said they are not interested in insuring in the commercial plowing arena.


----------



## MGV (Dec 7, 2009)

Check Farm Family I have them for my 3 trucks and GL. I had the local credit union call me and said they could get me a better price, I gave them a copy of my policys and they could not get anyone close enough to make me switch. Follow the link, then on the right under find an agent you can pick the closet to you.

http://www.farmfamily.com/


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

grandview;1338692 said:


> I had Erie ,but they don't do additional insured,now I use them for my commercial truck insurance.


Erie does my additional insured.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mike NY;1361094 said:


> Erie does my additional insured.


They didn't when i had it.They subbed it out to another company then.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have eire too. They do my additional insured. Real reasonable rates and great customer service.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My trucks are still with Erie though.


----------



## fury0us (Oct 29, 2011)

JCark;1341679 said:


> So I'm extremely disappointed with the quote that I received. Its absolutely rediculous. You better sit down for this...
> 
> $6,868.20 premium for a $300,000 GL policy.


Who did you end up going with?


----------

